
Verizon, AT&T set to lose 9M customers to cable operators by 2018 - asurachadtrot
http://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/verizon-at-t-set-to-lose-9m-customers-to-cable-operators-by-2018-new-street-says
======
PaulHoule
No problem they will just sell the landlines to frontier.

